# The Flying Dutchman Pirate display (2014)



## Axel_7 (Oct 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pirates4canuckplace/photos/a.967151216644215.1073741827.967146239978046/1014539431905393/?type=1&theaterWe were lucky enough to get a drone overhead view of the Haunt.






Hope that works.

Also here is a pic we have of it.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

out of curiosity, I assume that fireplug is a permanent fixture in the yard, will they let you cover it up like a barrel or something easy to take off? other than that, you have an AMAZING display!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible!
Way to go


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's beautiful!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

shaunathan said:


> out of curiosity, I assume that fireplug is a permanent fixture in the yard, will they let you cover it up like a barrel or something easy to take off? other than that, you have an AMAZING display!!


 If it's a functional fire hydrant then you never want to cover it up. Nothing pisses off a fire crew like a covered fire hydrant lol. But I've never seen a residential hydrant that far into someone's yard.

@Axel- amazing job. It looks like it will be a lot of fun.

A couple of pirate songs for ya 
Seven Deadly Sins -Flogging Molly
Salty Dog- Flogging Molly


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a Rad setup and how cool is that to have a corner lot!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great use of corner lot. Looks like you're carrying the Halloween load for the entire neighborhood. Rocks.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

now that's impressive. right then... how long to build from scratch ? where do you keep it when it's in bits? how early do you have to start putting it together for the big night? and one last one. please can I have it lol... Hope you had a great day


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Like others, I, too, am impressed with your corner lot. Jealous, even! Your set up looks wonderful but now I'm sitting here thinking "I need a drone camera" - it's like when I watch cool GoPro videos and then realize I have no real use for one...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

_drone view_

That is a large ship. Looks detailed too. Are there any photos?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy ship!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is one sweet setup! Looks fun!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Very awesome!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay this is ridiculously awesome. Where are you located? I wish I could be there on Halloween, it must be magical. I can imagine kids wanting to spend the whole night there. Beautiful work, congrats!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

love it a great job


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

damn


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha you've taken the pirate theme to a new level...so awesome!!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

WOW! just WOW!


----------

